# My Phaeton Bentley 21



## Mihau83 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Mihau83 (Dec 26, 2015)

VW Phaeton 3,0TDI 2007 Individual














































































































































*TWOGETAIR*


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Callsignviper12 (Dec 9, 2015)

:heart::heart::heart::heart:These pictures make me feel a happiness awash all over my body and soul ::heart::heart:

:thumbup::thumbup:Thanks for the share.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Fantastic, I can see it is a four seater but what engine does it have? also the rear exhaust 'apron' is lush


----------



## evmaddy (Dec 18, 2014)

Beautiful!!
Doughnuts on brick, with a willow in the background!
Oh yeah and the car looks sweet too!


----------



## boreal (Aug 18, 2005)

OK.....You win. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Could you raise the height to the top of its travel and take a picture please?

I'd like to see how the 21"wheels look without as much lowering.

Beautiful car.


----------



## _Taz_ (Jan 8, 2016)

I do like the front spoiler, any clues or is this a custom pal? 😊


----------



## Mihau83 (Dec 26, 2015)

_Taz_ said:


> I do like the front spoiler, any clues or is this a custom pal? 😊


Front spoiler is homemade Passat CC R-Line


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I never noticed the trunk lid spoiler until just now. Is that a stock trunk lid from a facelift car or a custom trunk lid?

I thought the close up picture was to show off the facelift tail lights.

I had never noticed it in pictures of facelift Phaetons either or am I just blind?

-Eric


----------



## uluna (Feb 13, 2016)

*Amazing Phaeton!! Classy and Sporty!!*

Very classy and sporty!! This is perfection at it's best. Is the front spoiler just the CC R-Line spoiler or a combination of spoilers? What about the side skirts and the rear bumper spoiler/balance? Your car is amazing!!


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mihau83 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## lauwerspeter (May 24, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Dr Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I never noticed the trunk lid spoiler until just now. Is that a stock trunk lid from a facelift car or a custom trunk lid?
> 
> I thought the close up picture was to show off the facelift tail lights.
> 
> ...


Tell me more about:thumbup: those rear lights and how they fitted to the pre-facelift car


----------



## Mihau83 (Dec 26, 2015)

Plug&play


----------



## jaguar01 (Jan 26, 2016)

Where did you get the rocker panel side blades. I have been looking all over for some that will fit my vehicle


----------



## Mihau83 (Dec 26, 2015)

jaguar01 said:


> Where did you get the rocker panel side blades. I have been looking all over for some that will fit my vehicle


Audi S5


----------



## panamarci (Aug 6, 2016)

Mihau83 said:


> Audi S5


Hi,

Is the rear diffusor of a 2016 passat r-line?

What is the mod to the trunk lid? Is it of a passat cc?


----------



## panamarci (Aug 6, 2016)

*rear diffusor and trunk lid*

Hi,

Is the rear diffusor of a 2016 passat r-line?

the trunk lid is modded with a passat cc trunk?


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

How and what, did you do to reprogram computer to maintain proper ride height & speed input?
I have similar 22" Bentley wheels on my Phaeton, wheels have enough clearance, but ride is unstable until car lowers itself at high speed.

thanks


----------



## lanvin (Jan 12, 2017)

*12-26-2015, 03:50 PM this photo*

how and where did you get this lower front??? really good please let me know or I will go crazy


----------

